# Give me Five



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rules:

You have to say, Give me Five ...

And pick a category.

The next person lists all five items that go into that.

Ex: Give me 5 fruit.

Apple .

Orange.

Watermelon.

Banana

Grape.


----------



## Becca (Jul 15, 2008)

Give me five comedy films....


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 15, 2008)

Forest gump

Scary movie ( 1, 2, 3, 4)

Date movie

Meet the spartans

The Simple life (Had to add that)



Give me 5 summer drinks.


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 16, 2008)

Pink lemonade

Smoothie

milk shake

juice

ice tea



give me five butterflies


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 16, 2008)

Painted Lady, Monarch, Tiger Swallowtail and a Zebra.

Give me five US Presidents


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 16, 2008)

John Kennedy

Richard Nixon

Jimmy Carter

Ronald Reagan

Bill Clinton

Give me 5 Canadian Prime Ministers. :biggrin2:


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow - I had to research a little - onder:

Stephen Harper

Paul Martin

Kim Campbell ( 1st female!!!)

Joe Clark

John Turner

Gimme five planets!


----------



## Becca (Jul 17, 2008)

*Planets:

*1.Jupiter

2.Earth

3.Mercury

4.Mars

5.Venus


EDIT: Forgot to put the next thing...

Famour Sports People


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 17, 2008)

Right up my alley - 

Keith Hernandez, Tom Seaver, Gary Carter, Dwight Gooden and David Wright

Yes - they're all NY Mets players - I heart the NY Mets!



Gimme five Mariah Carey songs.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bye bye

We belong together

dont forget about us

shake it off

touch my body

( I looovvee Mariah's songs )



Give me 5 types of pillows.. (Ahaa)


----------



## Becca (Jul 19, 2008)

PILLOWS.......PILLOWS



Ummm

Latex Pillow

Wool Pillow

Cotton Pillow

Down Pillow

Feather Pillow



5 types of hot hair styler (!!)


----------



## Alexah (Jul 21, 2008)

5 types of hair styles?

Let's see...

Bob
Asymmetrical
Long-layered
Short-layered
Pixie

Give me five brands of shoes.


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 21, 2008)

5 Brands of Shoes:

Converse

Nike

Jordans

DC

Etnies



Give me 5 name brands of clothes.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 21, 2008)

5 brands of clothes: 

Hanes

American Eagle

Hollister

Wal-mart (brand?)

Old Navy



Give me five rabbit breeds.


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 21, 2008)

Dutch

Netherland Dwarf

Flemish Giant

Holland Lop

Engish Lop



Give me five.....MAKE UP BRANDS!


----------



## Becca (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh Oh This ones easy...

1.17

2.Rimmel 

3. Miss Sporty

4. MaXfactor

5.Revlon



5 Characters from Harry Potter...


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 22, 2008)

Harry, Ron, Hermione, Ginny, Luna, Fred, George, Colin, James, Lily, Albus, Sirius.....oops, i went over five, didn't i? hehe, sorry!

gimme five shades of pink!


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 24, 2008)

Carnation,rose, salmon, magenta, fuchsia

5 books of the Bible


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 25, 2008)

Genesis, Psalms, Job, Proverbs and Exodus

_Going to an all girl Catholic High School really did pay off._

Give me the names of five board games.


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 28, 2008)

5 board games:

Scrabble, Life, Checkers, Sorry and Monoply. 

Give me 5 English Lops from Ro.


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 28, 2008)

Yofi, Mississipi, Minneosta Blackberri & Faline. I just can't find any more. sorry!
five Harry Potter books


----------



## BSAR (Aug 11, 2008)

Harry Potter and The Sorcers Stone

Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets

Harry Potter and The Prizoner of Azkaban

Harry Potter and The Goblet of Fire

Harry Potter and The Order of the Phoenix

Give me five brands of Ice Cream


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 12, 2008)

Haagen-Daas

Ben & Jerry's

Cold Stone Creamery

Baskin-Robbins

Good Humor

Give me 5 brands of underwear :biggrin2:


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hanes, Joeboxer , Lasenza , Victoria secret , fruit of the loom . 



Give me 5 orange juice brands.


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 13, 2008)

sunkissed, tropicana, minute made, florida and simply orange

five styles of dresses


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 13, 2008)

wedding, prom, summer, coctail , evening 

give me 5 shades of blue


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 14, 2008)

Navy,Sky blue, Azure, Midnight blue, Indigo

give me 5 Olympic athletes


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 16, 2008)

Phelps
Cambell
Trickett
You (that is the last name of a swimmer)
Coughlin

give me 5 olympic sports


----------



## Becca (Aug 20, 2008)

swimming, gymnastics, tennis, cycling, rowing



Gimme five computer makes...


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 3, 2008)

Compaq, Gateway, Dell, Sony, Apple, Mac

GM5 fall fashion colors for this year:biggrin2:


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 6, 2008)

Navy

Gold

Red

Olive

Purple



Give me 5 type's of tops.


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 6, 2008)

vest, swing, sweater, halter, pollo

give me five tree's.


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 6, 2008)

Oak

Maple

Birch

Catalpa

Pine

Gimme five horse breeds.


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 6, 2008)

morgan, throughbred, quarter, mustang, clydesdale(sp?)

give me five gem stones(no diamond!:biggrin2


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 7, 2008)

Emerald, ruby, opal, garnet, cubic zirconia. 

Gimme five breeds of chicken. I'm into animals today. :biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 7, 2008)

[*]Hamburg
[*]Kraienkoppe
[*]German Langshan
[*]Phoenix
[*]Vorwerk
they're all german chicken breeds(i checked out Wikipedia and they had them listed by country. i couldn't resist)



give me five.........make up brands!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 7, 2008)

>Give me five make-up brands

1. NYC

2. Avon

3. Revlon

4. Lancome

5. Cover

Give me 5 songs of the Jonas Brothers...


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 8, 2008)

a little bit longer, sos, just friends, mandy, lovebug

GM5 disney princess movies(Em's really into them)


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cinderella, Ariel, Snow white, Jasmine , Belle.


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 10, 2008)

you're supposed to post a new question

GM5 Little House On The Prairie book titles


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh snap sorry.



Little house in the big woods

Farmer boy 

long winter

first four years

west from home

Gimeee 5 ways to classify a girl, i mean like 5 titles a girl can be, ( like mother), you cant use mother btw now.


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2008)

Daughter

Neice

Granddaughter

Aunt

Grandma

5 Things Boy Can be!

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 11, 2008)

pesk, annoyance, twit.......oh, wait, you ment like last time..........hehe, sorry



sir, husband, grandfather, uncle, brother

GM5 royal title(barron, ect. and don't use barron!)


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2008)

King

Queen

Princess

Prince

Duchess

GM5 Flavours of crisps

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 12, 2008)

apple cinnamon, kettle corn, ranch, chocolate peanut butter and sour cream and onion. 

GM5 movies with julie andrews in it


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 14, 2008)

Sound of Music, Princess Diaries, Princess Diaries 2!, Shrek the Third, Enchanted.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 14, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Shrek the Third, Enchanted.



she's in those?!?!? learn something new every day

and.....ya didn't do a new one:?

GM5 lop eared rabbit breeds


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, she is the Queen in Shrek and the Narrator in Enchanted.

German Lop, English Lop, French Lop, American Fuzzy Lop, and Holland Lop?

GM5 types of herbs.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 18, 2008)

sage, lavender, parsley, basil & oregano

GM5 Jonas Brothers songs(i'm tired, so i picked something easy....easy for me to think of, any way)


----------



## Becca (Sep 23, 2008)

Burnin up

SOS

Play my music

When you look me in the eys

Hold on

Well that was easy 

:inlove:

Gimme 5 Shampoo names


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

Herbal Eccences (sp?)
Pantene-Pro
Sunsilk
Garnier Fructis
Dial
Give me 5 types of bunnies!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## BSAR (Sep 29, 2008)

1. Netherland Dwarves

2. English lops

3. Mini Rex

4. Flemish

5. Harlequin

Give me five types of chocolate bars.


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 29, 2008)

1. Hersey

2. 100 Grand

3. Baby Ruths

4. Crunch

5. Snickers

Give me five country songs!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 29, 2008)

1. Hershey

2. Butterfinger

3. 3 Musketeers

4. Baby Ruth

5. Crunch!

Give me five country songs by Shania Twain!! 

ETA: Karlee beat me too it and gosh we think alike!! hahah


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 4, 2008)

tear drops on my guitar

mary's song

our song

stay beautiful

the outside(all by taylor swift)

GM5 aaron carter songs:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

Who on earth is Aaron Carter??


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 16, 2009)

Aaron Carter, gah lol. (hes a musician by the way Becca) Not Too Young 
Not Too Old 
Do You Remember
I Want Candy
I'm all about you. 

GM5 types of stone fruits.


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Apricot
Cherry
Nectarines
Peaches
Plums


GM5 Types of dance


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 28, 2009)

hip-hop, jazz, tap, ballet, and um.. riverstomp?

gm5 breeds of buns


----------



## pixxie (Oct 12, 2010)

new zealand white, angora, rex, holland lop, netherland dwarf

gimme 5.....breeds of small dogs:biggrin2:


----------

